# Sears Weed Whacker 316.798221



## Dutch Treat (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to report I bought one of these, but I've had this for several years, now. I seem to have lost the Operator's manual -- and of course they can't be replaced these days.

Anyone know at what ratio the 2-cycle oil should be mixed? I thought there was a sticker on the unit, but can't find anything. 

I've been using my old Lawn Boy gas mixture in this trimmer for a couple of years, and it has been way too rich. Smokes too much and blows oil all over my arm and plugs up the innards with carbon.

So now it's time for a new, correct mixture. If I can only find what that is.

Also, I have all the normal problems with this trimmer -- the line won't feed automatically, starts hard, etc. It has been like this since it was new. The good news is that I finally found and removed a hunk of metal stuck in the carburator plate. Now it starts somewhat easier -- and runs without constantly stopping, too. 

Thanks for any assistance. Have a good day. - Randy


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

This trimmer was made by Ryobi, should use a 40:1 ratio mix


----------



## Dutch Treat (Jun 25, 2008)

*Thank you, sir!*

I'll mix up a batch at 40:1.


----------

